# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Signet - remplacement automatique

## brandtance

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Word 2010.

Dans un document, j'aimerais que lorsqu'un utilisateur modifie un champ, ce mme champ soit modifi dans tous les documents.

Exemple :
Sur ma page de garde j'ai cre un champ texte (onglet dveloppeur, zone d'dition contrle de formulaire).
Puis je cre des renvois sur le signet prcdemment crer... seulement les renvois ne se mettent pas  jour. Je fais quelque chose de travers mais je ne sais pas quoi...

Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?

Merci,

----------


## QuestVba

Bonjour,

Ouvrir le premier champ par un double-clic > Rcuprer le nom du signet associ  ce champ > Puis insrer un renvoi de signet  l'endroit souhait. Le renvoi se mettra  jour  l'impression (si cette option est coche).

Pour que le renvoi se mette  jour automatiquement sans attendre l'impression > Double-cliquer sur le champ puis cocher l'option : "Calculer  la sortie".

----------


## brandtance

Impeccable!

Merci beaucoup,

----------

